# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Porfiri Kafsokalivi - 2 dhjetor

## Albo

Shkëputur nga libri "Plagosur nga Dashuria: Jeta dhe Urtësia e At Porfirios"

*Mbi sëmundjen

Unë e ndjej sëmundjen siç ndjej dashurinë e Krishtit*

_"Krishti im, Dashuria jote nuk ka fund!"_

Falënderoj Perëndinë që më ka dhënë shumë sëmundje[1]. Shpesh i them Atij: "Krishti im, dashuria jote nuk ka fund!" Se si unë jetoj akoma është mrekulli. Krahas gjithë sëmundjeve të tjera unë kam edhe kancer në gjendrën hipofizare. Më doli një tumor që është rritur dhe po më shtyp nervin optik. Kjo është arsyeja që nuk shoh më nga sytë. Kam dhimbje të tmerrshme. Por lutem duke ngritur Kryqin e Krishtit me durim. E keni parë si më është bërë gjuha? Është ndrashur, nuk është më siç ka qënë. Edhe kjo si rezultat i kancerit që kam në kokë. Dhe me kalimin e kohës do të përkeqësohem. Gjuha do të më ndrashet akoma dhe do të kem vështirësi edhe për të folur. Kam shumë dhimbje të madhe por sëmundja ime është diçka shumë e bukur. E ndjej sëmundjen siç ndjej dashurinë e Krishtit. Më sjell keqardhje dhe falënderoj Perëndinë për këtë. Është për faj të mëkateve të mia. Unë jam mëkatar i keq dhe Perëndia po përpiqet të më pastrojë.

Kur isha 16 vjeç i kërkova Perëndisë që të më japi një sëmundje të keqe, një kancer, në mënyrë që unë të vuaja për dashurinë e Tij dhe të nderoja Atë me dhimbjen time. E kam bërë këtë lutje për një kohë të gjatë. Por Ati im shpirtëror më tha që kjo ishte egoizëm dhe unë po sfidoja Perëndinë. Perëndia e di se çfarë po bën. Kështu nuk vazhdova më tej me këtë lutje. Po shiko, Perëndia nuk e harroi lutjen time dhe Ai ma bëri këtë të mirë pas kaq vitesh!

Tani nuk i kërkoj Perëndisë që të më heqi atë që unë vetë i kërkova Atij. Jam i gëzuar që e kam (kancerin) pasi marr edhe unë pjesë në vuajtjen e Tij nëpërmjet dashurisë sime të madhe. Unë kam ndëshkimin e Perëndisë: Sepse Perëndia i ndëshkon ata që do[2]. Sëmundja ime është një nder i veçantë për mua nga Perëndia i Cili po më fton të hyj në misterin e dashurisë së Tij dhe po përpiqet që të më përgjigjet me Hirin e Tij. Por unë nuk jam i denjë. Ju do të më thoni, "A nuk të bëjnë të denjë gjithë këto gjëra që Perëndia të tregon ty?" Në fakt, këto më dënojnë. Sepse këto janë gjëra që i përkasin Hirit të Perëndisë. Asgjë nuk është e imja. Perëndia më dha shumë dhurata por unë nuk iu përgjigja; e tregova veten si të padenjë. Por nuk i kam rreshtur përpjekjet për asnjë moment. Mbase Perëndia do të më japi ndihmën e Tij që unë ti ofroj veten dashurisë së Tij.

Kjo është arsyeja përse nuk i lutem Perëndisë që të më shërrojë. I lutem që të më bëjë të mirë. Jam i sigurt që Perëndia e di që unë kam dhimbje. Por unë i lutem për shpirtin që Perëndia të mi fali paudhësitë e mia. Nuk po marr ilaçe, as nuk shkova të operohem, as për teste nuk shkova, dhe as nuk kam për të pranuar të operohem. Do tia lë Perëndisë në dorë që tu japi drejtim këtyre gjërave. E vetmia gjë që unë bëj është përpjekja për tu bërë i mirë. Dhe këtë u kërkoj edhe ju që të luteni për mua. Hiri i Perëndisë më mban gjallë. Përpiqem që ti ofroj veten Krishtit, ti afrohem Krishtit dhe të bëhem një me Krishtin. Kjo është ajo që dua por nuk ia kam dalë mbanë dhe këtë nuk e them sa për përulësi. Por nuk e humb kurajon. Këmbëngul me zell të madh. I lutem Perëndisë që të mi fali mëkatet. Dëgjoj shumë njerëz të thonë, "Nuk mundem të lutem". Unë nuk kam vuajtur ndonjëherë nga kjo. Vetëm atë ditë që u tregova i pabindur në Malin e Shenjtë vuajta nga kjo.

Nuk më shqetëson aspak mendimi se sa do të jetoj akoma apo nëse do të mund të jetoj. Ajo është diçka që ia kam lënë dashurisë së Perëndisë. Ndodh shpesh që nuk duam të kujtojmë vdekjen. Kjo ndodh sepse ne duam jetën. Kjo, nga një këndvështrim mund të shihet si provë e pavdekshmërisë së shpirtit. Por nëse jetojmë apo vdesim, ne jemi të Perëndisë.[3]. Vdekja është një urrë që do të na shpier tek Krishti. Sapo ti mbyllim sytë, do ti hapim përsëri në përjetësi. Do të dalim përpara Krishtit. Në jetën e ardhshme do të përjetojmë Hirin e Perëndisë më intensivisht. 

*Ndjeva gëzim të madh nga mendimi se do të takoja Zotin*

Njëherë iu afrova shumë vdekjes. Po ndjeja gryerrje të forta të stomakut si rezultat i steroideve që më dhanë në spital kur shkova për operacionin e syrit, të cilin e humba në fund. Në atë kohë po jetoja në një kasolle të vogël, manastiri nuk ishte ndërtuar akoma. Isha aq i lodhur sa nuk e dija nëse ishte ditë apo natë. Arrita deri tek pika e vdekjes por ama prapë mbijetova. Humba shumë peshë dhe nuk kisha oreks fare. Për tre muaj mbijetova me tre lugë qumësht në ditë. Më shpëtoi një dhi!

Jetoja me mendimin që të ndahesha nga kjo botë. Ndjeva gëzim të madh nga mendimi se do të takoja Zotin. Kisha një ndjesi të fortë të prezencës së Perëndisë.  Dhe Zot dëshironte në atë kohë që të më fuqizonte dhe ngushëllonte mua me diçka shumë të bekuar. Herë pas here e ndjeja se shpirti ishte gati për tu ndarë nga trupi. Pashë në qiell një yll që shkëlqente dhe lëshonte rreze të ëmbla drite. Ishte vezullues dhe shumë i ëmbël. Ishte shumë i bukur! Drita e tij kish një ëmbëlsi të madhe. Ngjyra e tij ishte blu qielli i hapur, si diamand, si gurr i çmuar. Sa here që e shikoja mbushesha me qetësi dhe gëzim sepse e ndjeja se e gjithë Kisha, Përëndia Triune, Zonja jonë, engjëjt dhe shënjtorët gjendeshin në atë yll së bashku. Ndjeva një ndjesi se në atë yll gjendeshin edhe shpirtrat e të dashurve të mi, e etërve të mi. Besova se kur të ndahesha nga kjo botë, edhe unë do të shkoja tek ai yll falë dashurisë së Perëndisë, jo falë virtyteve të mia. Doja të besoja se Perëndia, që më do mua, ma shfaqi mua atë yll që të më thosh: "Po të pres!"

Nuk doja të mendoja për ferrin dhe dyert e tij. [4] Nuk më vinin ndër mend mëkatet e mia edhe pse kisha shumë. I lashë mënjanë. Kujtoja vetëm dashurinë e Perëndisë dhe gëzoja. Dhe bëra këtë përgjërim: "O Zoti im, për hir të Dashurisë Tënde, a mund të jem edhe unë atje. Por nëse për faj të mëkateve të mia duhet të shkoj në ferr, le të më shpier dashuria Jote atje ku dëshiron. Mjafton për mua që të jem me Ty." Për kaq vite jetova në shkretëtirë me dashurinë për Krishtin. I thashë vetes: "Nëse shkon në Parajsë dhe Perëndia të thotë "Mik, si arrite deri këtu pa veshjen e martesës?[5] Çfarë do ti këtu?" Unë do t'i përgjigjem: "Si të duash ti Zot im, si të dojë dashuria jote; më shpier kudo që të dojë dashuria jote. E kam lenë veten time në dashurinë Tënde. Nëse do të më dërgosh në ferr, më dërgo, vetëm mos më ler të humbas dashurinë Tënde.""

Pata një ndjesi akute të mëkateve të mia të shumta dhe prandaj vazhdova ti përsëris vetes vazhdimisht lutjen e Shën Simon Theologut të Ri:

_E di, Shpëtimtar, se asnjë njeri tjetër
nuk ka mëkatuar aq shumë sa kam mëkatuar unë ndaj Teje,
dhe as nuk ka bërë punët që unë kam bërë.
Por përsëri e di me siguri se:
as madhësia e gabimeve, 
as numri i madh i mëkateve,
nuk mund tia kalojnë durimit të madh të Perëndisë
dhe dashurisë së tij pa kufi për njerinë._

Ajo që thotë lutja nuk janë fjalët tona. Ne nuk jemi në gjendje që të thurrim e të themi këto fjalë. Këto janë shkruar nga shenjtorë. Por shpirti ynë duhet ti përqafojë këto fjalë të shkruara nga shenjtorët dhe ti ndjejmë e përjetojmë ato. Më pëlqëjnë edhe fjalët e tjera të lutjes:

_As lotët e derdhura kur qaja, 
as pika më e vogël e lotit që derdhet,
O Zoti im, nuk i shpëton vëmendjes Tënde ,
O Krijuesi im, Shpenguesi im.

Dhe puna ime ende e pakryer,
është e ditur tashmë në sytë e Tu,
dhe të gjitha gjërat që nuk i kam bërë akoma,
janë të shkruara tashmë për Ty,
në librin Tënd janë hedhur.

Hidhi sytë poshtë mbi qënien time të përulur,
shiko pendimin tim kaq të madh,
dhe falmi të gjitha paudhësitë,
gjithë mëkatet e mia, O Perëndi i të gjithave gjërave..._

E përsërit këtë lutje vazhdimisht dhe me intensitet që tu shpëtoj këtyre mendimeve. Sa më shumë e përsërisja, aq më shumë më shfaqej lart në qiell, në hapësirën e pafund, ylli, qetësia ime. Më erdhi gjatë gjithë atyre ditëve që po vuaja. Dhe kur më shfaqej, shpirti im merrte krahë dhe i thosha vetes: "Erdhi ylli im!" E ndjeja sikur po më tërhiqte lart drejt vetes. Ndjeja gëzim të madh kur e shihja. Siç u thashë, nuk doja të mendoja për mëkatet e mia, sepse do të më përjashtonin nga ky mister. Vetëm njëherë, njëherë të vetme, mu duk sikur ylli ishte bosh, nuk po shkëlqente, nuk ishte plot. E kuptova se çfarë ishte. Ishte nga "kundërshtari". E injorova dhe e ktheva mendjen time në gjëra të tjera. I fola sime motra për disa punë që duhet të bëja. Pas pak, e pashë yllin që të shkëlqente fort përsëri. Gëzimi më erdhi përsëri brenda meje edhe më intensivisht se më parë.

Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe kisha dhimbje të tmerrshme në gjithë trupin tim. Njerëzit e tjerë e shihnin që unë po vdisja. Ia kisha lënë veten plotësisht në dorë dashurisë së Perëndisë. Nuk u luta që të më linin dhimbjet. Dëshira ime ishte që Perëndia të kish mëshirë për mua. Isha mbështetur tek Ai dhe po prisja hirin e Tij që të vepronte. Nuk kisha frikë nga vdekja. Sepse do të shkoja tek Krishti. Siç u thashë, vazhdova pa pushim lutjen e Shën Simonit, Theologut të Ri, por jo me një shpirt egoist dhe as për shërimin tim. E ndjeja çdo fjalë të lutjes.


*Sekreti në sëmundje është që të përpiqesh të marrësh hirin e Perëndisë*

Ne përfitojmë shumë nga sëmundjet për aq kohë sa i durojmë pa u ankuar dhe lavdërojmë Perëndinë duke kërkuar mëshirën e Tij. Kur sëmuremi gjëja e rëndësishme nuk është që të mos marrim ilaçet apo të shkojmë ti lutemi Shën Nektarit. Na duhet që të njohim edhe sekretin tjetër, me një fjalë, të përpiqemi që të marrim hirin e Perëndisë. Ky është sekreti. Hiri do të na i mësoji të gjitha gjërat e tjera, kam parasysh, si t'ia lëmë gjithë jetën tonë në dorë Krishtit. Që do të thotë se ne e injorojmë sëmundjen, nuk mendojmë fare për të, mendojmë për Krishtin thjeshtë, në mënyrë të paperceptueshme dhe vetmohuese dhe Perëndia do ta bëjë mrekullinë e Saj për të mirën e shpirtit tonë. Ashtu siç themi edhe në Liturgjinë Hyjnore: "ia dedikojmë gjithë jetën Krishtit, Zotit tonë".

Por ne duhet të dëshirojmë që ta injorojmë sëmundjen. Nëse na mungon dëshira, është e vështirë. Nuk mund të themi thjështë "E injoroj atë". Pavarësisht se mendojmë se jemi duke e injoruar atë duke mos e menduar fare, faktikisht ne e kemi në mendje tërë kohës dhe nuk gjejmë dot paqe brenda vetes. Më lejoni tua vërtetoj këtë gjë. Ne themi: "Besoj se Perëndia do të më shërrojë. Nuk do marr asnjë ilaç. Do të rri zgjuar gjithë natën e do ti lutem Perëndisë për sëmundjen dhe Ai do të më dëgjojë."  Ne lutemi gjithë natën, bëjmë përgjërime, thërrasim dhe u lutemi Zotit dhe shenjtorëve që të na shërrojnë. Shkojmë sa nga një vend tek tjetri. Me gjithë këto gjëra a nuk po tregojmë se nuk e kemi injoruar aspak sëmundjen? Sa më shumë u lutemi e shtyjmë shënjtorët dhe Zotin që të na ndihmojnë, aq më akute e ndjejmë sëmundjen. Sa më shumë përpiqemi që ta heqim qafe, as më shumë e ndjejmë. Dhe kështu nuk nxjerrim asgjë në dritë. Dhe kemi përshtypjen se një mrekulli do të ndodhi, ama, në realitet, ne nuk e besojmë një gjë të tillë, dhe kështu nuk bëhemi më mirë. 

Lutemi dhe nuk marrim ilaçe por nuk gjejmë paqe dhe asnjë mrekulli nuk ndodh. Por ju do të thoni: "Çfarë do të thuash me atë që unë nuk besoj? Nuk e shikon që nuk kam marrë asnjë ilaç?" Ama, faktikisht, ne kemi dyshim dhe frikë brenda nesh dhe mendojmë me vete, "Do të ndodhi me të vërtetë?"  Në këtë pikë fjalët e Shkrimit të Shenjtë janë me vend: "Nëse keni besim dhe nuk dyshoni, jo vetëm do të jeni në gjendje të bëni atë që ju bë pemës së fikut, por edhe nëse i thoni këtij mali "ngri lart dhe hidhu në det" do të bëhet"[7] Kur besimi është i vërtetë, pavarësisht nëse merrni ilaçe apo jo, hiri i Perëndisë do të veprojë. Dhe Perëndia vepron edhe nëpërmjet doktorëve dhe ilaçeve. Urtësia e Sirakut nga mëson: "Jepini doktorit nderin që i takon, sipas nevojës që ke për të, sepse Perëndia e krijoi atë. Perëndia krijoi ilaçet nga toka dhe një njeri me mend nuk do ti përçmojë ato. Dhe lëshojini vendin që i takon mjekut, pasi Perëndia e krijoi atë, dhe mos e lini që t"iu lërë vetëm pasi do të keni nevojë për të."[8]

I gjithë sekreti është besimi pa dyshime, i butë, i thjeshtë, dhe i çiltër: me thjeshtësi dhe çiltërsi të zemrës.[9] Nuk bëhet fjalë për një "forcë vullneti". Bëhet fjalër që të kesh besim se Perëndia na do me një dashuri të pafund dhe dëshiron që të na bëjë për vete. Kjo është arsyeja që e lejon sëmundjen, që ne tia dorëzojmë veten me besim Atij. 

Nëse e duam Krishtin, të gjitha gjërat do të ndryshojnë në jetën tonë. Ne nuk e duam Atë thjeshtë për të marrë një shpërblim siç është shëndeti i mirë. Por e duam Atë falë mirënjohjes, pa menduar për asgjë tjetër, vetëm për dashurinë e Perëndisë. As nuk duhet të lutemi me ndonjë motiv të caktuar dhe ti themi Perëndisë: "Shërroje filanin në mënyrë që ai të afrohet më pranë Teje." Nuk është mirë që ti japim mend apo ofrojmë zgjidhje Perëndisë. Si na shkon ndër mend që ti themi Perëndisë "më shërro"? Çfarë mund ti themi ne Atij që di gjithçka? Ne mund ti lutemi në atë mënyrë, por Perëndia mund të zgjedhi të mos e dëgjojë lutjen tonë.

Një person më pyeti para ca kohësh, "Kur do të shërrohem?"

"Ah", i thashë atij, "po the "Kur do të shërrohem?" asnjëherë nuk ke për tu shërruar. Nuk është e drejtë që ti përgjërohemi Perëndisë për të tilla gjëra. I përgjërohesh me padurim Perëndisë që të ta largojë sëmundjen që të ka zënë sa më parë, por ja që sëmundja të mbërthen akoma më keq se më parë. Nuk duhet ta kërkojmë një gjë të tillë. As nuk duhet të lutemi për diçka të tillë."

Personi u habit nga përgjigjia dhe më tha "Do të thuash që të mos lutem fare?"

"Aspak," iu përgjigja. "Përkundrazi, lutu shumë por lutu që Perëndia të të fali mëkatet dhe të të japi fuqi që ta duash Atë dhe t'ia dorëzosh veten Atij. Sepse sa më shumë lutesh që të iki sëmundja, aq më shumë ajo depërton brenda teje, të mbërthen me tentakulat e veta, të shtrydh dhe bëhet diçka e pandarë prej teje. Nëse, sigurisht, ndjen një dobësi humane të brendshme, atëherë mund ti përgjërohet Perëndisë me përulësi që të ta largojë sëmundjen."


*Le ta braktisim veten me besim tek dashuria e Perëndisë*

Kur e dorëzojmë veten tek Krishti, organizmi ynë shpirtëror gjen paqe dhe si pasojë të gjitha organet dhe gjëndrat e trupit funksionojnë normalisht. Të gjitha këto ndikohen. Bëhemi mirë na lënë dhimbjet. Edhe kur kemi kancer, nëse ia lëmë gjithçka në dorë Perëndisë dhe shpirti ynë gjen qetësi, atëherë hiri hyjnor do të veprojë falë kësaj qetësie dhe do të bëjë që kanceri dhe gjithçka tjetër të largohen. 

Ulçerat e stomakut, siç e dini, krijohen nga stresi. Sistemi simpatik kur i nënshtrohet presionit, kufizohet dhe dëmtohet dhe kështu krijohen ulçera. Falë stresit, presionit, shqetësimit, ankthit lind kanceri dhe ulçera. Kur ka konfuzion në shpirtin tonë, këto fitojnë influencë mbi trupin tonë dhe shëndeti ynë vuan si pasojë. 

Mënyra më perfekte është që të mos lutemi për shëndetin tonë dhe as që të shërrohemi, por të lutemi që të bëhemi të mirë. Kjo është lutja që unë bëj për vete. Më dëgjoni? Kur them të bëhem i mirë mos e merrni sikur dua të bëhem i virtytshëm, por dua që të fitoj zellin hyjnor, që të shtyn ta braktisësh veten me besim tek dashuria e Perëndisë, dhe të lutesh për shpirtin më mirë. Dhe e kam fjalën për shpirtin që është i përfshirë në Kishë, koka e së cilës është Krishti, së bashku me të gjithë vëllezërit dhe motrat në Krisht.

Dhe i hap krahët dhe lutem për të gjithë njerëzit. Kur jam gati për të marrë Kungimin e Shenjtë, teksa jam përpara Kupës së Shenjtë, e hap shpirtin tim që të marr Zotin, dhe e ul kokën dhe lutem për ju, për filan person e me rradhë, dhe për gjithë Kishën. Edhe ju duhet të bëni të njëjtën gjë. Më kuptoni? Mos u lusni për shëndetin tuaj, mos thoni "O Zot më shërro" Jo! Më mirë thoni, "O Zot, Jisu Krisht, ki mëshirë për mua." me vetëmohim, me dashuri dhe pa pritur asgjë si shpërblim. "Zot, le të bëhet siç do dashuria Jote..." Vetëm në këtë mënyrë duhet të silleni që sot e tutje, duke dashur Krishtin së bashku me motrat dhe vëllezërit tanë. Duajeni Krishtin. Bëhuni shënjtorë. Dorëzoheni veten dhe bëhuni miq me Krishtin, vetëm nëpërmjet dashurisë së Tij, nëpërmjet erosit hyjnor. 

A nuk është ndoshta kjo që po më ndodh edhe mua, duke qënë se ndjej këtë zell dhe adhurim? Edhe pse e ndjej që trupi im është prishur fare, unë nuk i jepem sëmundjes sime, as kancerit tim, as nuk duhet të flas por dashuria ime për ju dhe për gjithë botën nuk më lejon që të ri pa folur. Kur flas, mushkëritë e mia ngelen pa oksigjen dhe ajo është shumë gjë e keqe se ndikon keq zemrën. Unë kam pësuar diçka më të keqe se një atak në zemër. Dhe përsëri jetoj. A nuk është kjo një ndërhyrje e Perëndisë? Po, dhe unë i bindem vullnetit të Perëndisë në lidhje me sëmundjen time. Vuaj pa u ankuar dhe...i mërzitur me veten time pasi askush nuk është çliruar nga papastërtitë.[10] Jam në gjendje të keqe. Dhe shpirti im është sëmurë.

I them një eremiti me të cilin mbaj lidhje, "Lutu për mua. Të dua. Me duaj edhe ti dhe ki mëshirë për mua, lutu për mua dhe Perëndia do të më mëshirojë."

"Ti je ai që duhet të lutesh," - më thotë.

"Kam filluar që të mos jem më në gjendje të bëj atë që kam bërë për kaq vjet", - i them. Çfarë na thotë himni?

_Mendja më është plagosur keq, trupi më ështe dobësuar shumë,
shpirti im është sëmurë, e folura ime ka humbur fuqinë, 
jeta ime po i afron vdekjes; fundi është në prag të derës,
Dhe kështu, O shpirti im i mjerë, çfarë do të bësh
kur Gjykatësi të del përpara për të hetuar veprat e tua?[20]_

Ky himn reflekton gjendjen time aktuale. Mendoj se po të mos e kisha bërë këtë apo atë gjë, nuk do të kisha kaq shume dhimbje tani, por do të isha më pranë me Krishtin. E them këtë për veten pasi jam i shkujdesur...

Nëse doni të keni shëndet të mirë e të jetoni për shumë vjet, vëriani veshin se çfarë ka për të thënë Solomoni i Urtë: "Frika e Perëndisë është fillimi i urtësisë dhe këshillimi i shënjtorëve është të kuptuarit; se të njohësh ligjin është shenja dalluese e një mendje të shëndoshë, sepse kështu do të jetoni gjatë dhe vite të tëra jete do ti shtohen jetës tuaj."[21] Ky është sekreti, që ne të fitojmë këtë urtësi, këtë dije, dhe pastaj gjithçka funksionon siç duhet, të gjitha gjërat rregullohen dhe ne jetojmë me gëzim dhe shëndet të plotë.




_
[1] Ati i shenjtë vuante nga sëmundjet e mëposhtme: infart miokardiak (diafragma anteriore me iskemi laterale), sëmundje kronike të veshkave, ulçer duodenale (me shpime të vazhdueshme), katarakt i operuar (humbja e dritës së syrit dhe verbim), herpes zoster (li) në fytyrë, stafilokoku i lëkurës në duar, hernia inguinale (mbytje të shpeshta), bronkit kronik dhe kancer të gjendrës hipofizare. Diagnostikuar nga Dr. Jorgos Papazaku në Sinaksin 41 periodik (Janar-Mars) 1992-1993.

[2] Heb. 12:6.

[3] Rom. 14:8.

[4] Një teori se shpirti pas vdekjes duhet të kalojë nëpër disa "dyer" ku merret në pyetje për mëkate të ndryshme.

[5] Matt. 22:12.

[6] Lutjet e Përgatitjes së Kungatës së Shenjtë, Lutja 7.

[7] Matt. 21:21. 

[8] Sir. 38:1, 4, 12.

[9] Wisd. 1:1.

[10] Cf. Job 14:4.

[11] Kanoni i Madh nga Shën Ndreu i Kretës (troparion 1 i Odës së 9).

[12] Prov. 9:10–11.

Nga libri "I Plagusur nga Dashuria: Jeta dhe Urtësia e Atit Porfirios", faqet 224-231, material i edituar nga një arkivë shënimesh dhe regjistrimesh të Murgeshave të Marëveshjes së Shenjtë të Krisopigjit(Burimit Jetë-dhënës). Publikuar me lejen e publikuesit dhe bekimin e Nënë Theoksenit, abatesha e Manastirit të Krisopigjit. Ky libër i mrekullueshëm ofrohet direkt nga publikuesi në Greqi ose nga publikimet e Malit të Shenjtë. Versionin anglisht e gjeni këtu.


Përktheu në shqip,
Ilirjan Papa
_

----------


## Seminarist

Ja At Porfiri,







Nje i njohuri im, para ca kohesh, me tha se ka qene arvanitas. Ne fakt, mbiemrin e ka pasur Bajraktari.
Ky i profetizonte shume kohe me pare, Imzot Ignatit - dhe ky arvanitas - metropolitit te sotem te Beratit, te cilin e ka pasur nxenes shpirteror, se nje dite do te behej peshkopi i Valonas (Vlores), por Ignati ate kohe as qe i shkonte ndermend se per cfare e kishte fjalen...Sot, qe eshte metropolit i Beratit, qe permbledh edhe Vloren, e kupton realizimin e profecise.




Mbi kryet e At Porfirit shihej nje aureole e dukshme.

----------


## Albo

Dosa foto te tjera te shenjtorit, marre nga facebook:

----------


## Albo

Dhe disa foto te tjera:

----------


## Albo

Te tjera ne vazhdim:

----------


## ilia spiro

Jam kurioz, nese eshte shpallur shenjtor zyrtarisht.

----------


## neokastra

Shume njerez kane degjuar per At Profirin, murgun i cili sherbeu ne Polikliniken e Athines, murgun i cili asketizoi ne shkretetiren e metropolit te Athines.  Me dt. 27 nentor Sinodi i Shenjte i Patriarkanes Ekumenike vendosi te perfshije ne listen e shenjtoreve te Kishes Ortodokse Shen Profir Kafsokalivin dhe vendosi si dite per nderimin e tij daten 2 dhjetor. Pra ne kalendarin e Kishes shtohet dhe nje shenjtor i ri i koheve tona. Bashke me te u shpall shenjtor edhe Shen Meleti i Lardos festa e te cilit nderohet me 12 shkurt.

----------


## neokastra

Foto e Shen Porfirit

----------


## neokastra

Shen Meleti

----------


## neokastra

Shen Porfiri

----------


## neokastra

Qelia e Shen Porfirit

----------


## neokastra

Shen Porfiri

----------


## neokastra

Varri i Shen Porfirit

----------


## neokastra

Shen Porfiri me bijte e tij shpirterore

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

dmth kemi me shume festa tani?

;p

----------


## neokastra

> dmth kemi me shume festa tani?
> 
> ;p


Jo domosdoshmerisht!
Gjithsesi Shen Porfiri eshte mjaft i njohur tek te krishteret ortodokse jo vetem ne Greqi por dhe ne Perendim dhe Lindje. Madje njihet mjaft dhe ne Shqiperi sepse ka nderruar jete ne fillim te viteve 90-te. 
Ai ka sherbyer ne polikliniken e Athines dhe  ka lene mjaft pershtypje tek njerezit qe e kane rrethuar per shume ndihme qe u ka siguruar shpirterore por edhe shume cudira qe e kane shoqeruar.
Mbiemri i tij ishte Bajraktari nga Eubea ishulli me i madh prane Athines.

----------


## Albo

Mbi Shen Porfirin mund te mesoni me shume ne kete teme ne forum, hapur vite me pare:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...-Mbi-sëmundjen

Para disa vitesh kam lexuar mbi jeten e tij, libra te perkthyera nga greqishtja ne anglisht. Ai eshte shqiptar me origjine dhe ka nje histori jete shume te vecante dhe interesante. Ka bere shume mrekulli qe sa ishte gjalle dhe pas vdekjes. Gezohem qe Kisha Orthodhokse e njohu si shenjtor, pasi populli i thjeshte besimtar orthodhoks, e kane njohur e respektuar si te tille sa ishte gjalle. 

Do mundohem te bej ca me shume perkthime nga jeta dhe vepra e tij ne ditet ne vazhdim.

Albo

----------


## Archon

*Jeta e shën Porfir Kavsokalivitit i cili për here te pare festohet nga Kisha jone me 2 Dhjetor*

Shenjti, lindi më 7 shkurt 1906 në fshatin Shën Joan Karistisë të Evias në Greqi nga prindër të varfër. I ati dhe e ëma quheshin Leonidha dhe Eleni Bajraktari. 
Shenjti, ndryshe Jerond Porfiri në pagëzim mori emrin Vangjel dhe ishte fëmija I katërt nga pesë fëmijët e prindërve të tij. 
Mësoi në shkollën e fshatit të tij vetëm për dy vjet sepse për arsye të nevojës ekonomike, e la shkollën dhe në moshën 8 vjecare filloi të punonte pak tokë që kishte familja e tij dhe të ruante kafshët që kishin.
Pasi lexoi rrokje më rrokje jetën e Shën Joan të Kalivit, ndërsa kulloste bagëtitë, dhe ndërsa punonte më pas si shitës, ndjeu dëshirën për imitimin e tij. Kështu pasi shkoi gjatë moshës 12 dhe 14 disa herë fshehurazi njerëzve të tij, vendosi që të qëndojë në Malin e Shenjtë me ndihmën e Zotit. 
Ai u bë rishtar në Kalivin e Shën Gjergjit në Kavsokalivia. U ushtrua mjaft në murgjëri, ecte zbathur në dëborë, dhe në monopatet e ashpra. Me pak gjumë në dysheme kalonte natën dhe me nje flinte me një kuvertë akoma dhe kur binte dëborë. Bënte shumë metani. Punonte shumë dhe ndërkohë thonte përmendësh Ungjillin me qëllim që në mendjen e tij të mos hynte mendim I keq. 
Cilësia kryesore e ushtrimit të tij nuk ishin këto por bindja ndaj Jerondit të tij, varësia absolute që kishte ndaj tij. Po ashtu dhe dashuria e plotë, besimi dhe përkushtimi ndaj tij. Pra duke qënë shumë I lidhur me Jerondin e tij, ndodhi që në pak vite edhe pse që në klasë të dytë përvetësoi përvojën e tij duke ndjekur me dashuri fjalët e shenjta që flisnin për Krishtin e dashur dhe mësoi sa ne mësojmë në shkolla, në universitete, në libra, nga mësues, por më tepër se ne me zjarrin e zellit të besimit. 
U qeth murg me emrin Nikita.
Për shkak të bindjes dhe të përulësisë së tij të skajshme fitoi dhuratën e tejshikueshmërisë dmth hirin e shikimit me sytë shpirtërorë, vepronte jashtë mundësive të natyrës, pa u varur nga koha dhe nga pengesat e natyrshme.
Shenja e parë e tij ishte pa jerondët e tij nga një largësi e madhe, të cilët ktheheshin nga larg, ndërsa të tjerët që ndodheshin me të, konstatuan se ishte e pamundur që të shquheshin nga sytë njerëzorë.
Më pas vijuan dhe shenja të tjera. Degjonte dhe njihte kuptimin e zërit të shpendëve dhe të kafshëve. Ndjente së largu aromën e luleve dhe e aromave të këndshme.
Shihte pasi ishte lutur në thellësi të tokës dhe në hapsirën e qiellit, ujin, gurët, naftëm, radioaktivitetin, reliket e groposura, varre të fshehur, burime të nëndheshme, ikona të humbura, skena që ishin kryer që në kohët e kaluara, lutje të cilat ishin drejtuar në të kaluarën, shpirtra të mirë dhe të keq, vetë shpirtin, cdo gjë. Shikonte dhe shëronte me sy. Por kurrë nuk mendoi që të përdorte këto hire të Perëndisë, për dobinë e tij personale. Shenjti njihte gjithcka nga natyra deri në anët e university, nga koha, të shkuarën e panjohur, të tashmen duke njohur mendimet e njerëzve, dhe të ardhmen. Njihte në thellësi historinë dhe shpirtin njerëzor. Natyrisht të gjitha kjo njohje ndodhte sepse shenjti pranonte hirin dhe dhuratat e Perëndisë dhe për arsye që vetëm Ai I di, ndonjëherë nuk na zbulonte gjithcka. Jeta brenda hirit është një mister I panjohur nga ne. Shenjti thoshte vazhdimisht: “ Nuk është shkencë, nuk është art, është Hir”.
Rreth moshës 20 vjecare u sëmur me plevit dhe me këshillim të Jerondit të tij u kthye në tek prindërit e tij për tu shëruar.
Mendja e tij ishte vazhdimisht në Malin e Shenjtë. Pasi shkoi përsëri dhe u sëmur, doli nga Mali I Shenjtë dhe shkoi në Manastirin e Shën Harallambit në Evia. U dorëzua prift nga Kryepiskopi I Sinait Porfiri i III I cili I vuri dhe emrin Porfir.
Pas pak kohe Mitropoliti I Karistisë, Pandelimoni, në vitin 1938 e bëri atë shpirtëror dhe I dha ofiqin e Arkimandritit.
Jerond Porfiri ushtroi veprën e atit shpirtëror në Evia deri më 1940.
Në muajin nëntor të 1940 pas kërkesës iu plotësua dëshira tij për tu shërbyer të sëmurëve dhe u caktua prift I poliklinikës së Athinës që ndodhet afër sheshit të Omonias. Aty shërbeu për 30 vjet dhe 3 të tjera pasi kishte dalë në pension duke ushtruar paralelisht detyrat e priftit dhe të atit shpirtëror.
Për më tepër, Jerondi u morr me punë të vështira gjatë disa punimeve sepse donte që të kursente të holla për të mbajtur prindërit e tij dhe persona të tjerë të afërt të familjes dhe të rregullojë një manastir. Asnjëherë nuk njohu clodhje. Ai njohu dhe të tjera sëmundje përvec pleuritit (plevitit), u sëmur nga një sëmundje e rëndë e veshkave, të cilat I operoi me vonese sa e shpunë në koma deri sa doktorët lajmëruan familjarët të përgatiteshin për varrimin e tij. Gjithashtu Jerondi kundër dëshirës së doktorëve, u krye dhe I shërbeu kishës. 
Më 1978 pësoi infarkt të miokardit. Kur e mori veten, së bashku me disa fëmijët e tij shpirtërorë ndërtoi Manastir të shenjtë për murgesha I quajtur “ Metamorfoza e Shpëtimtarit”, pasi mori bekim nga Kryepiskopi I Athinës për këtë. Ky manastir e ka qendrën në Athinë por meqë vendi aty është shumë I vogël, disa nga bijtë e tij shpirtërorë dhe Jerondi, blenë në Malakasa të Atikës disa prona ku ndërtuan një metoq pasi u morr bekimi nga organet e duhura kishtare. Jerond Porfiri, qëndroi dhe rrefente të gjithë sa vizitonin manastirin. Lutej heshtur për të gjithë sa I kërkonin uratën dhe ndihmën hyjnore. 
Duke u pergatitur për fundin e tij, kërkoi që të tërhiqej në vitin 1984 drejt Kalivit të Shën Gjergjit në Kavsokalivia, në të cilën ishte qethur murg. Paranjohu vdekjen e tij duke ia thënë atit të Tij shpirtëror dhe morri faljen e mëkateve, qëndroi në Kalivin (qelinë) e Malit të Shenjtë sepse dëshironte që të flinte më Zotin në Manastirin e pendimit të tij, nga ku kishte filluar dhe jetën e tij shpirtërore. 
Jerondi me porosi të tij hapi një varr të thellë por nuk lejoi nderimet dhe me dëshirën e tij, lajmërimi I fjetjes u dha disa ditë më vonë sepse nuk donte që të mundoheshin bijtë e tij shpirtërorë duke shkuar në Malin e Shenjtë për të qënë të pranishëm në varrim. Por dëshironte që varrimi I tij të kryhej midis vëllezërve kavsokalivitë me thjeshtësi dhe me përulësi. 
Bindësit e tij dëgjonin për goxha kohë shenjtin që të pëshpëriste lutje dhe më pas fjalën e fundit të Zbulesës të Dhiatës së Re: “Eja” (“Eja, Zoti Jesu”). 
Dhe ja Zoti erdhi. Shpirti I Jerond Porfirit u largua nga trupi I tij në mëngjezin e 2 Dhjetorit më 1991 dhe prehet në qiell.
Gjerond Porfiri gjatë gjithë jetës së tij, priste këdo. Në qelinë e tij vinin shenjtorë asketë dhe kriminelë mëkatarë, të krishterë orthodhoksë, eteroorthodhoksë dhe jo të krishterë, njerëz të zakonshëm dhe personalitete të shquara, të pasur dhe të varfër, të pashkolluar dhe të formuar, laikë dhe klerikë të cdo niveli. Tek secili ofronte dashurinë e Krishtit për shpëtimin e gjithësecilit.
Kishte një bindje të fortë ndaj kishës dhe nuk bëri asgjë pa miratimin e saj. Thoshte se është më e dëshirueshme të jetë dikush në gabim brenda Kishës se sa veprojë drejt jashtë saj.
Më datën 27 nëntor 2013 Sinodi I Patriarkanës Ekumenike e njohu shënjtërinë e tij duke e regjistruar emrin e tij në Agjiologun e madh të Kishës Orthodhokse duke e nderuar kështu emrin e Shën Porfir Kavsokalivitit më datën 2 dhjetor e cila nuk është vetëm dita historike e fjetjes së tij por dhe dita e kremtimit, e lindjes më Zotin në jetën e shumëpritur! Pacim të gjithë bekimin dhe ndihmën e shenjtit!

----------


## Albo



----------


## Albo



----------

